# Alternator warning light 1993 Ducato hymer camp



## 112293 (May 16, 2008)

I would appreciate any thoughts. 

The alternator warning light on my 1993 Ducato hymer camp is glowing when the headlights are on, but only when it is dark. During the day I can run the engine with everything lights, fridge domestic battery charging etc on and the warning light is off.

At night the warning light glows I can only think this is in someway assocoated with the dashboard light which on comes on when it is dark. I am reluctant to remove the dash. And I don't have a wiring diagram.

THe alternator is charging at 13-14 v.

I guess for the moment I will carry a spare fully charged battery just in case, but I know I should try to get to the bottom of this so help please.

Thanks 

Peter


----------



## delboy139 (Oct 28, 2006)

hi peter 
In my experience the light is on during the day as well but because it is so dim it can only be seen in the dark I would suggest you check the charge rate you will probably find it is not high enough when all electrics running
regards ian


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

If it's any consolation, our Peugeot cars and a previous Talbot motorhome have all done this.
Usually when you put the heater blower on full at night with headlights on as well
According to our Peugeot dealer, it's "normal" and in over 12 years has caused no problems to us..
He said "Time to worry is when it glows bright "


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

For the sake of completeness and to help those searching with keywords, if the light only glows when you rev it then the regulator is shot and as it's part of the alternator you need a new alty. 

Also, if you drive it for a long time with the light on screaming red with about 17volts going through it you get to add a nice bubble where the lamp is too!


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*instant fix*

Homer Simpson fixed his oil light by sticking a piece of tape over it!

Sorry!


----------



## 112293 (May 16, 2008)

Just returned from 900 mile trip with red warning light on. The batteries fully charged,
The warning light is definately intermittent, but since everything seems to be working I,m going to ignore it.
The brightness gets less on reving up. The headlights are constant. Putting on heater fan, fridge etc doesn't seem to affect things. Both batteries are between 13 and 14 volts.
I can only imaging that there is a small leakage somewhere causing current to flow throught the warning lamp.


----------

